# Who makes the best spring bobber?



## HastingsJohn (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm looking at getting away from slip bobbers and going to spring bobbers. So with all the choices out there, who do you think makes the best one?

Thanks!!!

-John


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 3, 2001)

HastingsJohn said:


> I'm looking at getting away from slip bobbers and going to spring bobbers. So with all the choices out there, who do you think makes the best one?
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> -John


----------



## zoombaiter25 (Oct 27, 2011)

St. Croix has the best IMO but I really like the Frabill spring bobbers you clip into the last guide. The prices on both of these aren't really great so I usually buy replacement spring bobbers for around $2 and JB Weld them to the rod. Best of luck!


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Stick fishing(no reels) I use a BIC lighter spring on every rod I own(lots). A little piece of heat shrink tube and you are in business. Had I known yesterday, I could have shipped one along to you.

Harry


----------



## zoombaiter25 (Oct 27, 2011)

ficious said:


> Stick fishing(no reels) I use a BIC lighter spring on every rod I own(lots). A little piece of heat shrink tube and you are in business. Had I known yesterday, I could have shipped one along to you.
> 
> Harry


Good idea I'm gunna give that a try!


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Can be a pain, but worth it to me. Once you get your line through the heat shrink, just spin it around the spring and it will run toward the end. If not....wrong way.

Harry


----------



## cityboy2977 (Jul 27, 2009)

an idea passed to me from an "older" fella.
tape a small zip tie on tip of rod square end out about 3-4 inches...string line through the opening and voila. and if it breaks your out a nickle.
and if you buy a multi pack of ties you can choose the right size/thickness that works for you.


----------



## Jigawhat (Dec 21, 2004)

cityboy2977 said:


> an idea passed to me from an "older" fella.
> tape a small zip tie on tip of rod square end out about 3-4 inches...string line through the opening and voila. and if it breaks your out a nickle.
> and if you buy a multi pack of ties you can choose the right size/thickness that works for you.


Brilliant! 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

ficious said:


> Stick fishing(no reels)* I use a BIC lighter spring on every rod I own(lots). A little piece of heat shrink tube* and you are in business. Had I known yesterday, I could have shipped one along to you.
> 
> Harry


First time I fished with Ficious he said try this...... an hour after I was home that night I had one on all of my stick rods.


----------



## HastingsJohn (Aug 8, 2013)

ficious said:


> Stick fishing(no reels) I use a BIC lighter spring on every rod I own(lots). A little piece of heat shrink tube and you are in business. Had I known yesterday, I could have shipped one along to you.
> 
> Harry


Could you please take a picture of that setup? Thanks!


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

What if you could have a spring bobber that is part of the rod blank. And then lets say that spring bobber is tuned in such away that you can read positive and negative bits while using jigs from a 3mm all the way to 8mm? If this sounds like something you might like , then you might want to check out the Flat Line Rod from us this year. It is the 1st of its kind.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

i use those small coil spring bobbers. about 5/32 dia x 3" long, thin wire.
best I've ever used. yes, they can be shrink wrapped on.
but I love me inner flos rod, so you can just screw them on over the rod end


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Here's a pic...sorry the quality is the best, but you'll get the idea. The jig pre-loads the spring so if you get a take that comes up, the spring will too. You can stretch them to suit, but I prefer minimal stretch. Just mention to your smoking friends that you save them. I find dozens on my tool box in a year.

Harry


----------



## mooneye (Feb 24, 2008)

I spend a lot of time in Russia. They like to Use wild boars hair tied with a loop on the end.


----------



## HastingsJohn (Aug 8, 2013)

mooneye said:


> I spend a lot of time in Russia. They like to Use wild boars hair tied with a loop on the end.


Darn it. I just got rid of all the extra wild boar hair I had laying around. Lol.

I would like to see how that's done though. Maybe a boxer whisker off the family dog would work. Ha!


----------



## groat5 (Mar 5, 2009)

HastingsJohn said:


> Darn it. I just got rid of all the extra wild boar hair I had laying around. Lol.
> 
> I would like to see how that's done though. Maybe a boxer whisker off the family dog would work. Ha!



Ill try and pick you up a few wild boars hairs while Im over there this week. Ill drop them off at the spud building party!


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

zoombaiter25 said:


> St. Croix has the best IMO but I really like the Frabill spring bobbers you clip into the last guide. The prices on both of these aren't really great so I usually buy replacement spring bobbers for around $2 and JB Weld them to the rod. Best of luck!


If the frabill ones your talking about are the little springs with the orange tip that come with there pan fish combos then in my experience they are hard as hell to get the string through. Especially in a non lit shanty.

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## zoombaiter25 (Oct 27, 2011)

S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl said:


> If the frabill ones your talking about are the little springs with the orange tip that come with there pan fish combos then in my experience they are hard as hell to get the string through. Especially in a non lit shanty.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Maybe it's just me but I've never had an issue threading mine. They do sell em in two packs now with threaders. The downside with them too is the tips can freeze up easily


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl said:


> If the frabill ones your talking about are the little springs with the orange tip that come with there pan fish combos then in my experience they are hard as hell to get the string through. Especially in a non lit shanty.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I use the bic lighter springs but this will help you, take a 6" piece of 10lb. test run it through the spring make a loop, run it back through, put your light line through the loop, pull the loose ends and the loop pulls your line through the spring. Learned from many, many attempts at getting line through the spring:banghead3


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

zoombaiter25 said:


> Maybe it's just me but I've never had an issue threading mine. They do sell em in two packs now with threaders. The downside with them too is the tips can freeze up easily


Yeah they do tend to freeze for sure, I just ended up ripping mine off before this season.

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

